# عالم الفن > منتدى البث المباشر >  غداً الثلاثاء | افتتاح قناة صبا الفضائية

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم









غداً يوم الثلاثاء 9 - 11 - 2010 مـ

الساعة 3 عصراً ..

تفتتح قناة صبا الفضائية بثها الرسمي ، لتعلن عن انطلاقة
نافذة اعلامية فضائية جديدة ، لتنضم الى مجموعة القنوات
الفنية الهادفة لتوصل رسالتها الى الآلاف بل الملايين
ممن يتوقون الى مشاهدة الرسالة الفنية ذات المحتوى
المميز والملتزم ..



******************************************

تردد القناة :

10872
عمودي على قمر النايلسات

******************************************



ستبدأ القناة بعرض العديد من جديد برامجها
وكليباتها الجديدة تباعاً ان شاء الله*

----------

